# Renace la Turner Burner...



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

... pero ahora con ruedas 27.5". ¡Se ve, se siente, las 650B están presentes!

Turner Bikes Lets Us Sample Their Turner Burner Prototype With 27.5-Inch Wheels | News | mountain-bike-action


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Otras... Prototype Turner Burner 650B Mountain Bike Spotted! - Bike Rumor
Turner joins the rise of the 650b
En fase beta, pero probablemente disponible para Noviembre o Diciembre? Sería buen regalo de Navidad.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Suena muy bien, pero mientras no se convierta como la RFX, va bien


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Me a trae mas esta idea que las 29 ...pero Tiempo al Tiempo ......pero ahorita sacarle jugo a las 26 jaajaja


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

twin said:


> ......pero ahorita sacarle jugo a las 26 jaajaja


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Exactamente , y todavía tienen mucho jugo las 26 .

Turner verdaderamente dará un golpe de timón cuando produzca su primer cuadro de fibra de carbono ... que espero sea en ésta década o al menos antes del mundial Do Brasil.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Para mi las mejores bicis, son las 26. 

Hoy rode con un amigo compañero de rodadas de muchos años, que tenemos mas o menos en mismo nivel, el hace 6 meses cambio su bici 26 por una 29.

El siempre me platica que le gusta mucho mas, y que tiene muchas ventajas la 29. Pero yo creo que es puro Kool aid, que le hicieron los que se la vendieron.

Porque hoy rodamos la cebada, Torre 2, mosca y toboganes. Hombro con hombro, pedal con pedal y no le note ningún poder sobre natural o algo así. Sino mas bien lo viea lento en reacciones y como que se trababa en giros rápidos para seleccionar la linea de bajada.

Aquí va mi cuate son su Specialized Stumpjumper FSR de Carbono rodado 29.









Terminando toboganes, por cierto me comento que las llantas originales con las que compro la bici, unas llantas Specialized, le salieron malísima, se le ponchaba 1 por rodada, hasta que las cambio por unas Schwalbe, ya no tubo problemas.









Después de rodar 3 horas y media sin parar, notese mi sonrisa que no me costo ningún trabajo aguantarle el paso a las poderosas 29 es.









Aunque no me quedare con las ganas de probar una 27.5 (650B) no tengo muy altas expectativas de que sean la maravilla del siglo.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Para mi las mejores bicis, son las 26.
> 
> Hoy rode con un amigo compañero de rodadas de muchos años, que tenemos mas o menos en mismo nivel, el hace 6 meses cambio su bici 26 por una 29.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ja, ja, efectivamente mi cuate si anda medio pasado de peso, pero le da muy bien la bici.

Tiene muchos años dandole muy constante a la bici y entrena entre semana varias horas de spinin.
Ademas no hay que fiarse mucho de las apariencias, a mi varios gorditos me han dado buenas sorpresas.

Como hace 2 domingos que venia de regreso de terminar una ruta conocida como vampiros, que el regreso es muuuuyyyy largo y con tendencia plano- subida ligera. Me encontré con un biker, que traía una specialized Demo con una tijera Fox 40.

Pense ahorita lo rebaso y dejo atrás, pero en cuanto lo empareje, no se quiso dejar y le empezó a dar duro y así nos venimos a todo lo que dábamos buen rato y me aguanto el paso hasta llegar a Estacion Bicicleta. INCREIBLE

SALUDOS


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

DrF035 said:


> Como hace 2 domingos que venia de regreso de terminar una ruta conocida como vampiros, que el regreso es muuuuyyyy largo y con tendencia plano- subida ligera. Me encontré con un biker, que traía una specialized Demo con una tijera Fox 40.
> 
> Pense ahorita lo rebaso y dejo atrás, pero en cuanto lo empareje, no se quiso dejar y le empezó a dar duro y así nos venimos a todo lo que dábamos buen rato y me aguanto el paso hasta llegar a Estacion Bicicleta. INCREIBLE
> 
> SALUDOS


¿¿!!Ven!? Ahi esta la prueba!!! Una Demo de 16 kilos le da pelea a una Turner de 11 kg!!

Specialized rules!!!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*bikers potentes....*



DrF035 said:


> ........ le empezó a dar duro y así nos venimos a todo lo que dábamos.....
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ja, ja, ja, Si estuvo superemocionante ese sprint, hasta teníamos publico y porras.

Pero se me olvido contarles. . . .

Que cuando llegamos a Estacion Bicicleta, ya mas relajados, platicando me comento, que el era el mismísimo Rockero ProDH, El campeón Nacional de Down Hill.

La moraleja para mi, fue de que la bici si importa y aunque sea Specialized,
pero mucho mas cuenta el biker.

Saludos.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

El Rockero no suelta su Nicolai.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Hace dos domingos el Rockero estaba compitiendo en el Pro Mountain Bike Gravity Tour (Pro GRT)

Y efectivamente no suelta su Nicolai Ion


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

20lt said:


> Hace dos domingos el Rockero estaba compitiendo en el Pro Mountain Bike Gravity Tour (Pro GRT)
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> DrF035, le debes a tu público una explicación......aparentemente el tal Rockero con el que competiste tan duro no es el verdadero , o tiene un clon o tiene el poder de desdoblarse , ja ja ja , yo de todos modos confío en tu veracidad igual y era otro rockero .
> ...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ja, ja, ja, Si no me vaya a pasar como al Ejercito Mexicano, que atraparon al hijo del Chapo Guzman, y a la hora de la hora, salio que era un Chapito PIRATA !!!

Voy a buscar la foto que me tomaron con El, y se las subo, para que ustedes que lo conocen, me digan si el el de a devis, o me dieron gato por Rockero, y resulto que era el vocalista de KISS, Metallica o el de Parchis.

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Ja, ja, ja, Si no me vaya a pasar como al Ejercito Mexicano, que atraparon al hijo del Chapo Guzman, y a la hora de la hora, salio que era un Chapito PIRATA !!!
> 
> Voy a buscar la foto que me tomaron con El, y se las subo, para que ustedes que lo conocen, me digan si el el de a devis, o me dieron gato por Rockero, y resulto que era el vocalista de KISS, Metallica o el de Parchis.
> 
> Saludos


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja a lo mejor era Alex Lora y en un pasón sabrosón se subió a una bicla y órale a darle que es mole de olla , o a lo mejor era Laureano Brizuela " El Angel del Rock " o chance era Ricky Martin ...

saludos rockeros :band: yeah , yeah yeah
the last biker


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

foto, foto, foto, foto, foto!!!!!!!


----------

